# Warensendungen verschwinden - was tun?



## Tommi74 (19. August 2008)

Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp was man tun kann, wenn widerholt Warensendungen verschwinden, die Verkaüfer aber versichern versendet zu haben?

Wahrscheinlich IM NACHHINEIN gar nix, oder?

Eigentlich traue ich den Verkäufern (waren ja auch mittlerweile mehrere), und verdenke die Poststelle, dass sich dort einer das Gehalt aufbessert.

Hattet ihr schon mal so einen Fall? Kann man nachfragen welche Poststelle für einen zuständig ist (nächste zur Lieferadresse?) und dort einfach mal jemandem auf die Füsse treten dass dauernd Päckchen verschwinden? Jemand sowas schonmal gemacht, hats was gebracht?

Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass wir auch oft Kataloge/ Proben/ Kleinteile liefern lassen, die nunmal auch als Warensendung verschickt werden und ich nicht weiß wieviel davon verschwindet. Wenigstens haben dafür dann die Versender gezahlt und nicht ich...

Falls falsches Unterforum, bitte nicht  sonder verschieben oder hinweisen wo es hin gehört.


----------



## kamikater (19. August 2008)

Warensendung ist wohl die unsicherste Sendung. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme damit hatte, außer vielleicht lange Laufzeit. Bleibt wohl nur, auf eine andere Versendungsform auszuweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (19. August 2008)

Werde die Versandart zukünftig auch meiden wenn´s geht. Aber im nachhinein täte ich schon noch gerne was um die bereits verschollenen Sachen auf zu spüren.

Was heißt denn "lange Laufzeit"? Kann es sein dass jetzt, teilweise 1 Monat später, die Sachen noch auftauchen ohne dass ich mich darüber wundern muss?


----------



## Sam-BMC (19. August 2008)

Hallo Tommi74!

Hhm, blöde Sache das! Ich nehme mal an, Du bist Privatkäufer und kaufst bei privaten und gewerblichen Anbietern und die versenden hauptsächlich über DHL...?

Also, im ONLINEHANDEL gilt grundsätzlich: wenn Du als Privatmensch beim gewerblichen Verkäufer kaufst, ist dieser für die Lieferung der Ware verantwortlich, d.h., wenn nichts bei Dir ankommt, muß ER dafür haften. Im Zweifel muß er die Ware erneut schicken oder Dir Dein Geld erstatten (auch die von Dir entrichteten Versandkosten!). Laß Dir auch nichts von versichertem Versand erzählen, den Aufpreis mußt Du beim gewerblichen Verkäufer nicht akzeptieren (bspw. bei ebay), denn wie gesagt liegt dies in der Verantwortung des Versenders, nicht in Deiner. Wenn er versichert verschickt, muß er erst Deinen Anspruch erfüllen und kann dann beim Versanddienstleister Ersatz einfordern. Damit hast Du dann aber nichts mehr zu tun.

Wenn Du als Privatmensch bei einem anderen Privatmenschen kaufst, dann sieht die Sache anders aus. Dann hat dieser seine Pflicht erfüllt, wenn er die Ware beim Versanddienstleister (Poststation o.ä.) abgegeben hat. Dann mußt Du selbst nach der Ware forschen und um Ersatz kämpfen.

[Problem natürlich: wenn Dir das öfter passiert, weil sich ein Dritter an Deinen Sendungen vergreift, glaubt Dir das wahrscheinlich bald keiner mehr...!]

Grundsätzlich, ob versichert oder nicht, würde ich bei der Post Anzeige erstatten. Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass aus einem Paket, dass ich versendet hatte, ein Handy entwendet wurde. Das Paket wurde an der Seite geöffnet und leer ausgeliefert. Ich habe das bei DHL angezeigt und anstandslos den Wert des Handys ersetzt bekommen. Ist allerdings ein bißchen Arbeit, Papierkram und so, aber lohnt sich ja. 

Achtung: die Post übernimmt offiziell keine Verantwortung für Pakete, bei deren Verpackung auf den Inhalt geschlossen werden kann!!! Also nichts im Originalkarton schicken oder in anderen Kartons mit Aufschrift, auch wenn dann was ganz anderes drin ist als außen draufsteht, denn sonst könnte es schwierig werden, Deine Ansprüche durchzusetzen.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde der Post auf jeden Fall aufs Dach steigen. Wenn Dir wiederholt Pakete oder andere Sendungen abhanden gekommen sind, dann spricht das durchaus dafür, dass da jemand seine (Lang)Finger im Spiel hat. Und dann sollte auch die Post ein großes Interesse daran haben, das zu unterbinden. Wenn Du nicht weißt, an wen Du Dich wenden sollst, immer die Geschäftsführung des Konzerns anschreiben. In der Regel wird das dann an die richtige Stelle weitergeleitet. In Deinem Schreiben um Rückmeldung bitten und dann dranbleiben, wenn Du also nach sagen wir mal 1 Woche noch nichts gehört hast, nachhaken. Immer wieder. Aber bei der Post gehe ich davon aus, dass die auf jeden Fall reagieren werden.

Vielleicht findest Du in Deiner Nachbarschaft ja noch mehr Leute, die auch Pakete nicht erhalten haben, dann setzt Euer Schreiben zusammen auf, das sorgt für deutlich mehr Nachdruck. Oder Du fragst die Leute, ob Du sie in Deinem Schreiben namentlich nennen darfst.

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück!

Gruß


----------



## Sam-BMC (19. August 2008)

> Was heißt denn "lange Laufzeit"?



Warensendungen dauern unter Umständen tatsächlich länger als normale Briefsendungen. Da Warensendungen günstiger verschickt werden können, werden sie von der Post nachrangig behandelt. Hier muß man mit einer Lieferzeit von bis zu 10 Tagen rechnen. Ist in der Praxis aber eher selten. Alle meine Warensendungen waren in der Regel so schnell wie die normale Post auch. Nach 1 Monat halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Du Deine Lieferung noch bekommst!


----------



## Edith L. (19. August 2008)

Sam-BMC schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du als Privatmensch bei einem anderen Privatmenschen kaufst, dann sieht die Sache anders aus. Dann hat dieser seine Pflicht erfüllt, wenn er die Ware beim Versanddienstleister (Poststation o.ä.) abgegeben hat. Dann mußt Du selbst nach der Ware forschen und um Ersatz kämpfen.
> ...



Da sagt DHL etc aber erstmal, dass Du keinen Anspruch hast!

Daher mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen und sich darauf einigen, dass er Dir sämtliche Ansprüche aus dem Liefer- oder Beförderungsvertrag abtritt.

Gibt es bei solchen Warenlieferungen nicht auch die Möglichkeit einen Nachforschungsantrag zu stellen?

Wenn einer Waren zockt, dann fällt das irgendwann auf, da sich Beschwerden in einem bestimmten Bereich häufen!
Da gibt es dann präparierte Sendungen, um den Täter zu ertappen. Hausdurchsuchungen erledigen dann den Rest, wenn nicht bereits weiter veräussert wurde!


----------



## Sam-BMC (19. August 2008)

> Da sagt DHL etc aber erstmal, dass Du keinen Anspruch hast!
> 
> Daher mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen und sich darauf einigen, dass er Dir sämtliche Ansprüche aus dem Liefer- oder Beförderungsvertrag abtritt.



Oja, stimmt! Danke für die Korrektur!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. August 2008)

Aus diesem Grunde biete ich meine Artikel als Verkäufer bei Ebay immer mit versichertem Versand an, hab da auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht, zumal bei einer Warensendung "der Weg der Ware" nicht nachvollziebar ist.


----------



## Tommi74 (19. August 2008)

Wow, erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge und sogar PNs zu dem Thema!

Ist an folgendem was dran?



Sam-BMC schrieb:


> Also, im ONLINEHANDEL gilt grundsätzlich: wenn Du als Privatmensch beim gewerblichen Verkäufer kaufst, ist dieser für die Lieferung der Ware verantwortlich, d.h., wenn nichts bei Dir ankommt, muß ER dafür haften. Im Zweifel muß er die Ware erneut schicken oder Dir Dein Geld erstatten (auch die von Dir entrichteten Versandkosten!). Laß Dir auch nichts von versichertem Versand erzählen, den Aufpreis mußt Du beim gewerblichen Verkäufer nicht akzeptieren (bspw. bei ebay), denn wie gesagt liegt dies in der Verantwortung des Versenders, nicht in Deiner. Wenn er versichert verschickt, muß er erst Deinen Anspruch erfüllen und kann dann beim Versanddienstleister Ersatz einfordern. Damit hast Du dann aber nichts mehr zu tun.



Die letzten beiden Fälle betrafen erstmal jemanden hier aus dem Classic-Forum, da bin ich aber überzeugt dass er es verschickt hat. 

Der aktuelle Fall ist jedoch ein Ebay-Händler (mit über 11000 Bewertungen, also ein Shop der die Afterbuy-Software von ebay nutzt). Dieser behauptet in seiner "über mich" Seite dass er immer versichert versendet. bei der Kaufabwicklung stand aber nur Warensendung für 3,xx Euro zur Auswahl. Da hatte ich schon ein mulmiges Gefühl. Er hat mir auch per mail geschrieben dass er es als Warensendung verschickt hat.

Die Lieferadresse hatte er von der afterbuy-software übermittelt bekommen. Bei der Kaufabwicklung habe ich aber, wegen der Häufung der "Verschwindungsfälle" eine Packstation-Adresse angegeben. 

Fragt sich nun ob ich ihm etwas anlasten kann... Im prinzip hat er ja nix falsch gemacht. Wenn das allerdings stimm was Sam-BMC schreibt, braucht mich das gar nicht zu jucken und kann ich ihm ein paar Paragraphen (welche?) zumailen?!


----------



## Sam-BMC (19. August 2008)

> Fragt sich nun ob ich ihm etwas anlasten kann... Im prinzip hat er ja nix falsch gemacht. Wenn das allerdings stimm was Sam-BMC schreibt, braucht mich das gar nicht zu jucken und kann ich ihm ein paar Paragraphen (welche?) zumailen?!



Gehen wir davon aus, er hat alles so gemacht, wie er es Dir beschrieben hat und wie Du es haben wolltest, dann ist es zwar für ihn dumm gelaufen, aber eben sein selbst zu tragendes unternehmerisches Risiko. Das sind so Dinge, da muß man als Versandhändler leider durch... egal, wie ärgerlich das ist und egal, ob Käufer und Verkäufer sich korrekt verhalten haben und ein Dritter den Schaden zu verantworten hat. Kaufst Du als Privatmann beim gewerblichen Verkäufer, steht für Dich IMMER der Verbraucherschutz im Vordergrund. Ein Unternehmer darf sein Risiko nicht auf Dich abwälzen!

Hier sind Deine gesuchten Paragraphen: 
§ 474 BGB: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/474.html
§ 446 BGB: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/446.html
§ 475 I BGB: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/475.html
und hier noch ein eBay-Ratgeber zum Thema: http://testberichte.ebay.de/VERSANDHAFTUNG-GRUNDSATZLICH-BEIM-VERKAUFER_W0QQugidZ10000000002979542

Die Frage ist, wieviel Streß ist die nicht erhaltene Ware wert und wie verhält sich der Verkäufer, wenn Du ihm mitteilst, dass nichts angekommen ist? Meistens kann man anhand der Reaktion erkennen, ob er die Rechtslage kennt und/oder Dich für dumm verkaufen will...



> Dieser behauptet in seiner "über mich" Seite dass er immer versichert versendet. bei der Kaufabwicklung stand aber nur Warensendung für 3,xx Euro zur Auswahl.



Es muß für Dich als Käufer nicht erkennbar sein, auf welche Art der Versand versichert ist. Man kann z.B. Transportversicherungen bei einer "normalen" Versicherung abschließen, dann können Warensendungen bei der Post demnach unter "versicherten Versand" fallen, auch wenn Du selbst darüber keinen Hinweis findest... Es ist im Übrigen als gewerblicher Verkäufer auch nicht zulässig, mit versichertem Versand zu werben, weil man ja - siehe meine obigen Ausführungen - gegenüber dem Privatkäufer immer das Versandrisiko trägt (Der Gesetzgeber spricht hier von einer Irreführung des Käufers). Man darf aber natürlich die berechneten Versandkosten entsprechend anheben und wenn Du das als Käufer akzeptierst, ist es ja okay.

Hhm, vielleicht rufst Du den Verkäufer erstmal an oder mailst ihm und guckst, wie er reagiert. Ich würde nicht immer gleich sofort auf die Barrikaden gehen, denn viele Verkäufer sind auch nur Menschen, denen solche Auseinandersetzungen ebenso unangenehm sind und die sich genauso ärgern wie Du, wenn ihre Ware nicht ankommt und gerade bei eBay macht man als Verkäufer leider auch einige negative Erfahrungen mit Käufern... Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch ohne großen Streit einigen, so dass beide Seiten zufrieden sind?! Man muß ja nicht immer gleich vor Gericht enden... 

Gruß, Sam-BMC

PS: Kannst ja dann mal schreiben, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist...!?


----------



## saturno (19. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Wow, erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge und sogar PNs zu dem Thema!
> 
> Ist an folgendem was dran?
> 
> ...




ja die power seller, angeblich vers. versand gebühren im bereich ab 3,50 aufwärts und dann als warensendunge für 0,70ct versenden. hatte ich letztens auch, der holte sich den gewinn beim versand. hatte bereits über 25000 positive bewertungen obwohl viele dann schrieben zu hohe versandkosten. war mein fehler die bewertungen nicht vor dem bieten zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (20. August 2008)

Danke nochmal, vor allem Sam-BMC.

Nun, bislang hat der Verkäufer ja auf meine mails reagiert, insofern dass er mir mitgeteilt hat dass das Päckchen als Warensendung an meine von Afterbuy übermittelte Meldeadresse geschickt worden ist.

Allerdings habe ich bereits 3 mal gefragt ob er mir das Versanddatum mitteilen kann, damit ich erstmal ne Info habe wie lange es denn nun genau unterwegs sein könnte. Dazu bekomme ich keine Antwort. Vielleicht kann er es auch nicht nachvollziehen, aufgrund des täglichen Versandvolumens und der nicht registrierten Versand-Art. Dann kann er mir das aber mitteilen, finde ich.

Aus seiner Richtung kam bislang kein "spontaner" Vorschlag für eine Einigung, von mir lediglich die Nachfrage ob er wüsste was man tun könnte (so ähnlich wie ich die Frage hier gestellt habe, nur kürzer).

Ich mag ja auch eher die sachte diplomatische Art, aber die Tatsache dass er mir einfach gar nicht mehr antwortet, und meine hier gewonnene Erkenntnis dass er sich als "Händler" ja eigentlich mit den Versandrechten und -Pflichten auskennen müsste, lässt mich dazu neigen dann dochmal nicht einfach zu sagen "hätte ich halt auf versicherten Versand bestehen müssen", sondern erstmal ohne Paragrafen auf eine beiderseitig akzeptable Lösung zu drängen.

Wenn allerdings keine (oder ne dumme) Antwort kommt, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich doch mal Sam-BMCs Info nutzen.

Ich lass hier aber wissen wie es ausgegangen ist. 

Es geht hier übrigens nicht um astronomische Beträge, aber mich ärgert einfach dass ich mich um ne Packstation kümmere, und es nun doch wieder nicht geklappt hat. Immer wieder hier ein zehner, da nen zwanni, das läppert sich dann doch.


----------



## Tommi74 (21. August 2008)

So, das Problem der verschwindenden Warensendungen ist so zwar nicht gelöst, aber da ich nicht ausschliessen kann dass der Verkäufer gar nichts geschickt hat möchte ich zumindest den aktuellen Fall "lösen". Ich hab ihm folgende Mail geschickt und harre der Dinge die da kommen. 



> "Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ich habe nun bereits 3 Mal gefragt ob Sie mir mitteilen können wann Sie das Paket verschickt haben. Da Sie mir auf diese Frage keine Antwort geben können oder wollen kann ich überhaupt nicht einschätzen ob noch was kommen könnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam-BMC (21. August 2008)

Super! Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie´s weitergeht...!?
Viele Grüße
Sam-BMC


----------



## Master | Torben (21. August 2008)

Bei mir gibts auch grad nen Prob mit ner Warensendung 

Die kommt von jemandem ausm Forum wo ich absolut keinen Zweifel hab das sie verschickt wurde.

Die Frage ist - was kann ich da bei DHL machen? Grundsätzlich ist ja die Versicherung bei Sendungen dazu da wenn was beschädigt wird den Schaden zu ersätzen. Die Versicherung ist aber nicht dazu da um die Blödheit von DHL aus zu merzen wenn die meine Sendung irgendwo verschwinden lassen... letztlich ist es ja eine Dienstleistung die ich in Anspruch nehme und die DHL nicht leistet...

Was sind da so eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tommi74 (21. August 2008)

Toll, schnelle Antort, 3 mails insgesamt.

Nr 1:


> Bitte schicken Sie mir Ihre Kontoverbindung, ich erstatte Ihnen den Betrag.
> Viel Spass mit dem Artikel



worauf ich ihn für seine fairness bedankt habe, aber auch bemerke dass ich diese Unterstellung sehr unfair finde. Da ich ihm ja auch nicht unterstellt habe nichts versendet zu haben. Trotzdem, sollte der Artikel noch eintreffen, werde ich umgehend erneut zahlen.

Dann Mail Nr 2.


> Hallo Herr xxx,
> 
> Eine Meldung bei eBay hat in sofern einen Nachteil, dass meine Gebote mehr
> in der Suche benachteiligt werden. Habe ich mehr als 5 Meldungen von Kunden,
> ...



Worauf ich mich in aller Form entschuldigt habe, da mir nicht bewusst war dass eine Meldung bereits solche Konsequenzen hat. War ja schließlich keine (negativ-) Bewertung. Dass ich sofort bei ebay die unstimmigkeit kläre und erneut versichere ihm das Geld erneut zu zahlen wenn was ankommt.

Dann schau ich bei ebay:


> Hallo, ich bedanke mich für diese Meldung. Ihr Artikel wurde am xx.xx die eingegebene Lieferadresse
> :z.Hd. xxxx
> xxx Aachen
> 
> ...



Worauf ich dann geantwortet habe dass ich erwähnt habe dass schonmal was weggekommen ist, ich aber nicht bahupten kann das gestohlen wird. Nicht wer, nicht wo und nicht ob überhaupt. Und dass ich gar keinen Einfluss darauf habe dass Warensendungen nicht registriert werden.

Naja, ich glaub ich hab mich fair verhalten, das sieht der Verkäufer wohl anders. Dabei finde ich dass auch er sich, bis auf manchen Behauptungen, komplett fair verhalten hat.

Schade wenns so laufen muss.

Mal schauen ob er sich an sein Versprechen hält, das am Rande.


----------

